# Long, scary night with Zoey.



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I hadn't been that scared in a long time. Last night, while passing out bedtime treats, Zoey ran up excitedly as usual; then suddenly backed up, started wobbling and was running into the chairs and table legs. I thought she was having a seizure. However she was always fully responsive; came to her name; but mostly just ran in circles and wobbling. Sort of going back-and forth; side to side. Just very very off balance. Gave her some corn syrup in case it was hypoglycemia (we are up late, so this is like 2am; and she hadn't eaten since 8:30. (Like I said I was just gettin ready to give their bedtime treat.) 
I thought it was a seizure. But vet said, it sounded more like ataxia; since she was always responsive and conscious. She is doing fine now, back to her usual self; but we're trying to figure out if something triggered it or if it's just congenital; but why show up now? We're just supposed to watch her and keep record; as long as she's still eating and drinking; but report next time it happens. I was kinda hoping there wouldn't be a next time... lol... She said their balance can be off for some time after; so we should NOT pick her up; I guess being held and carried can offset their center gravity and might make it take longer for her to recover. Well, it's 10:24am now and she's back to her usual self. But I can't say she's normal; as she suffers some mobility issues with her spine injury (fell down flight of stairs) she had before we had her, when she was 9 weeks old. She just spins when she's happy; and also on each step as she walks up. (This is the only video I have of her from last year, but this is how she always is. 






So yeah; I will keep everyone posted on how she does. I'm hoping this was an isolated event. I did some of my own digging and the hypochondriac in me thinks it Vestibular Syndrome. She is on no Rx medications; but takes glucosamine. I'm going to look into more advanced ones maybe. If she's got anything wrong neurologically I want her to be physically able! She is truly an angel. Always happy. When I get my camera I want to make a video of her out in the yard. It's so cute; she runs and plays and then dives on the grass scratching her back. She loves life and inspires us. =)


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Kat, prayer for your precious Zoey. What a little angel. She does looks like a happy little doodle bug. We will just pray that there is nothing to what happened, and it will not happen again. Please keep us posted and try not to worry, friend.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Aww Kat what a scare. I know michele knows about ataxia, Hopefully she will post on this for you. Sending prayers that it is nothing serious. (((HUGS)))


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is so odd!
I would have been a scared mess.
Hope you get this resolved soon.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Nothing to add but if you can get her on video next time she does it, that would be helpful for your vet to see. Keep us posted!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks all for your support. She's running around today like nothing happened. And actually Michele and I have been talking in pm before it happened so she was one of the first people I told, lol!

I will be sure to take video next time.. IF there's a next time.... I even thought of it last night but I still don't have a functioning camera. =( I'm hoping it'll arrive before the weekend but not likely. I ordered a Canon and it didn't work so I had to send it back... I wish my cell took video!! 

I just don't like seeing my babies like that. She was so scared, and just wanted to come close to me but couldn't walk a straight line and would stumble. I don't know if I'll get a response; but I sent a message to her previous owner on FB to ask if she had any of her symptoms (her usual uncoordination, spinning etc) BEFORE she fell down the stairs. The vet asked me how she was before the incident and since I didn't have her I didn't know; but that its possible if she has some cerebral ataxia that she was like that from the start which could in turn have predisposed her to falling to begin with. I don't know if she'll respond though but hopefully if I know a bit more about her history it'll help deal with whatever comes.


----------



## shinysticker (Apr 11, 2012)

My mom's beagle, Sugar, has a bad case of ataxia. She turned 18 a couple days ago, and its getting progressively worse. Some days are worse than others. However she still eats, wags her tail, and enjoys her senior days. If she ever starts to suffer, is in pain, etc, my mom will take action. She is an amazing dog, and my mom spoils her to the max! <3 you Sugar!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aw Sugar sounds sweet. =) Michele and I were in fact talking about our 'special needs' babies and how much we love them a few days ago. They are truly sweet dogs; the ones who depend on you for even the most basic tasks are the ones who are eternally grateful. Zoey's always been a little special but we love having her as part of the family. She's my lil Zoo-bug as we call her. Hope Sugar is doing well! Zoey is only 2 years old, so we may have a long road ahead of us, but we're ready!


----------



## shinysticker (Apr 11, 2012)

I ask my mom every day how Sugar is doing. Had her since I was 12, and I'll be 30 in a couple months. Our dogs our like our children, right?  I don't plan on having "human" babies, so they are indeed my kids. Best wishes to Zoey, sounds like shes got an amazing Mommy! <3


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Aww glad she is doing better, what a scare!! hugs 2 u all***


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow Kat, how scary!!! 
I'm glad she is better, and hope it never happens again. 
I know you and Rob will do everything and then some for her. Hugs.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope your little angel is ok and this was a one off scare.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Kat, I hope she is all better now. I know that horrible feeling when you know something is wrong, but you have no idea what. I just had that with Timmy two weeks ago, luckily he is back to his love my life and my toys, of course, self. 
Two vets, and not one of them told me what was wrong with him.
They have a remarkable way of getting better on their own.
Hugs Regina


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

wow! that sounds terrifying! i hope shes ok now!  x


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Well it's day 2 now and she hasn't had any other incidents. Eating great, etc. We'll continue to monitor her but so far so good!! Thanks all for listening; AND for your support. I don't say it enough but I LOVE this forum and each one of you for all of your kind words!!! CP is my 2nd home lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

BIG hug Kat! :love2: The forum loves you back!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I posted smething yesterday, but I guess it got lost in computer limbo. How scary that must have been. I am so glad she's doing better. My friend had a cat with ataxia, he was much worse than your little Zoey. He would try to go somewhere and get there eventually with many detours and stumbles. He lived a full life, never bothered him that he was different from his brother.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad our little zoey is better shes too cute to be sick


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Awww. Hope she feels better soon, bless her lil' fur heart.
Cute video. What a cutie...
Blessings, Blessings to Zoey.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that Zoey has ataxia from birth, or from that fall. I don't know what happened the other day, but I'm glad that you were there. I'm sure Zoey was scared to death! Sue


----------

